# Fly tying



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Is there a favorite uv light and glue that you use? I have been looking at some many, I'm confused. I will not be using this on a regular basis, even though I could, but for my needs, something affordable. Thanks in advance.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

This is what I use and have had good results.
https://www.amazon.com/SureHold-220...d+light&qid=1584308353&sprefix=uv+glue&sr=8-8


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I stopped gluing......I know it's blasphemy, but I just whip finish it twice and call it done. If it falls apart (which they don't).....I can tie another one.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I to just sort of whip it. But after a few wraps that did the trick. Now I like to glue for the simple reason my left hand has tremors from an injury. Doctor said they will subside in a few months. The nerves have to heal, and that is time line.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

If your fishes you after isnt picky from the smell of all the chemical residue like they are in some places in WV then you could get away with it. I use liquid fusion in different density by simply mixing with purified diluted water. Lasts forever and doesn't costs as much. When use eyes in my baitfish I use 2 part epoxy for durability.


----------

